# $11 for a SS 8" Ksab chef's knife



## Mitbud (Apr 15, 2013)

I know SS but 11 dollars! for a K Sab 8" chef's knife on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007NZM4P4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 . I have friends and family who won't even look at a carbon. Got my gift closet restocked.


----------



## wsfarrell (Apr 15, 2013)

Good tip, thanks!


----------



## jayhay (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 15, 2013)

Mitbud said:


> I know SS but 11 dollars! for a K Sab 8" chef's knife on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007NZM4P4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 . I have friends and family who won't even look at a carbon. Got my gift closet restocked.



Ditto. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Gonna try it out.
Again, Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## heirkb (Apr 15, 2013)

Picked one up for the hell of it. Thank you.


----------



## clayton (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 15, 2013)

I might too...just cuz. Thanks!


----------



## don (Apr 15, 2013)

wow... we need more deals like this.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 15, 2013)

I grabbed one too, thanks.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't think it let me get it. Damn shipping crap!


----------



## Igasho (Apr 15, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I don't think it let me get it. Damn shipping crap!



lefty, im grabbin one cause i have a US address to use, i will ship it to ya so you can play with it a bit once i get it!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 15, 2013)

Got one coming from a friend. 

I still need to send you that Harner to play with. PM me your addy again. 

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 15, 2013)

Just when I was thinking Amazon didn't have any deals. 

But I think they priced it wrong.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 15, 2013)

Well Tom if your handing out Harners...


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 15, 2013)

Also Tom, I think Butch was in the bistro last weekend, but it was too busy for me to say hi. Next time you talk to him tell his server he's there, and I'll buy him one of my beers. I k ow you talk to him from time to time


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks!

-AJ


----------



## Lefty (Apr 15, 2013)

Will do. Yeah, we talk once in a while. Haha


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 15, 2013)

heirkb said:


> Picked one up for the hell of it. Thank you.



Me too. For 11 bucks I can used it for gardening. ;-)


----------



## Justin0505 (Apr 15, 2013)

I grabbed a couple too. Figured one for a gift, and another one to mess around with, use as a "beater" for no-knife-friendly guests, and to teach sharpening.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, just bought one to gift.


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 15, 2013)

Wonder what the vendor is thinking.


----------



## Igasho (Apr 15, 2013)

Mitbud said:


> Wonder what the vendor is thinking.



They were thinking?


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 15, 2013)

I bought ...cough... Five of em' one for me as a line knife one for the girl and the other three I'm giving to our f&b director who is leaving us next month and moving/ opening his own restaurant. Gotta have a few house knives right?


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 15, 2013)

Now I don't feel so bad. 5 for me too. Son, Sisters, and a good friend and one I can get all S&M on with my stones.




K-Fed said:


> I bought ...cough... Five of em' one for me as a line knife one for the girl and the other three I'm giving to our f&b director who is leaving us next month and moving/ opening his own restaurant. Gotta have a few house knives right?


----------



## tkern (Apr 15, 2013)

I picked one up along with a copy of Bill Buford's "Among the Thugs"


----------



## don (Apr 15, 2013)

Mitbud said:


> Now I don't feel so bad. 5 for me too. Son, Sisters, and a good friend and one I can get all S&M on with my stones.



Rehandles too? If so, please share your work.


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 15, 2013)

Will do!


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 15, 2013)

i bought one for my brother in law.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 15, 2013)

I bought one cuz I'm a goddamn fiend. I was going to get more than one, but I do have some restraint. I might rehandle it in cocobolo.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 15, 2013)

Funny, we're acting like they're crap knives, when in fact they're damn good! Soft, yes. Good cutters? Oh hell yeah!


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Apr 15, 2013)

Got a couple to practice sharpening on...might as hone my skills on a cheap knife.

Thanks for the heads up on this deal!


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 15, 2013)

OK, no restraint thats me!

Last time I sharpened an $11 knife it just crumbled.


----------



## don (Apr 15, 2013)

The seller now only needs to off load those carbon ones... I wonder how many they've sold today to KKF members.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 15, 2013)

Upwards of a thousand? 

I want a carbon one too....


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 15, 2013)

+1



Lefty said:


> Upwards of a thousand?
> 
> I want a carbon one too....


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 15, 2013)

Haha you guys suck. I just went and bought one.

But really, you guys are awesome.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm somewhat afraid this is too good to be true....


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 15, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I'm somewhat afraid this is too good to be true....



Lets hope not. Only 10 left in stock.... We've been busy lol.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 15, 2013)

Lefty said:


> Funny, we're acting like they're crap knives, when in fact they're damn good! Soft, yes. Good cutters? Oh hell yeah!



These are not crap knives at all. I posted this deal on my audiophile forum, and 7 people have ordered.


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 15, 2013)

The one time I got my hands on some was at a Le Creuset outlet store and someone had beaten all the edges on the cast iron pots. Cringed and moved on.


----------



## 420layersofdank (Apr 15, 2013)

nice!!! just got one too!!! thanks KFF! yall are boss!:lol2:


----------



## azchef (Apr 15, 2013)

For 11 bucks how could you go wrong thanks for the tip


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 15, 2013)

Damn, only one left and I was going to have to wait until Thursday (broke as baker, lol). Oh well. Snooze ya loose


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 15, 2013)

The price is now corrected to $60.


----------



## Stumblinman (Apr 15, 2013)

back up to $60


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 15, 2013)

Andrew H said:


> The price is now corrected to $60.



From a different vendor, after the first one sold out. I hope they had enough stock to fill all the orders.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 15, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> From a different vendor, after the first one sold out. I hope they had enough stock to fill all the orders.



Good point. Price is just $60 then.


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 16, 2013)

Just notified my order was shipped. Expected delivery thursday.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Apr 16, 2013)

damn, two days i get my ass kicked at work and don't log on here, I miss out on the deal, boo


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 16, 2013)

too bad i didn't catch that sweet deal.


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, I was half expecting this to get cancelled.
Got my ship notice last night, should be here tomorrow thanks to Prime.


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 16, 2013)

wenus2 said:


> Yeah, I was half expecting this to get cancelled.
> Got my ship notice last night, should be here tomorrow thanks to Prime.



Just this minute received shipping notice as well. Thanks for the heads up Mitbud. As has been mentioned, the price has indeed been adjusted to 60 bucks.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought it was a typo, for sure. Even at $60, you're doing alright. 

$11..........

Wow


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 16, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I thought it was a typo, for sure. Even at $60, you're doing alright.
> 
> $11..........
> 
> Wow



I wonder if the occasional, outlandishly low price at Amazon is due to actual overstocking, or if Amazon just screws up. Friend of mine recently got a $120 pan for....4.95. <g> I was never much of an Amazon fan, but having ordered several items recently, at great prices and having them shipped in two days, I must grudgingly admit that Amazon provides pretty damn good service. I have basically given up on finding any super deals on fleabay.


----------



## toddnmd (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow, that was a screaming good deal. It was gone by the time I saw it this morning. Hope all who got in enjoy those knives!


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 16, 2013)

I got one delivered today and one will be delivered tomorrow. I love prime.


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 16, 2013)

Andrew H said:


> I got one delivered today and one will be delivered tomorrow. I love prime.



Well, it's nice to be sure, but I only went with the free trial cause it was there. I'll likely cancel before the 30 day trial expires because I just don't buy enough stuff from Amazon to make it worth 79 bucks. YMMV


----------



## Basecadet (Apr 16, 2013)

Got mine today, not as pictured but can't complain for the price I guess.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 16, 2013)

I ordered because it was the French profile version, did anyone else get the correct one?


----------



## Lefty (Apr 16, 2013)

That's not right. That's not even a K Sab! It looks like o e f the Chinese "Sabatier" knives you find at Winners and TJ Maxx.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 16, 2013)

Basecadet said:


> Got mine today, not as pictured but can't complain for the price I guess.



Is that supposed to be a K-Sabatier??


----------



## bkultra (Apr 16, 2013)

I received the same knife and it is in fact a cheap "Made in China" Sabatier. I have contacted the seller asking them to replace this with the item I ordered.


----------



## MowgFace (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks like a lot of us are going to be dealing with amazon refunds....


----------



## bkultra (Apr 16, 2013)

MowgFace said:


> Looks like a lot of us are going to be dealing with amazon refunds....



I dont want a refund myself, I want the item I ordered. In all fairness Amazon did give me a $15 credit for the problem. The seller emailed me back asking me to contact Amazon since they shipped the order. Amazon asked that I contact the seller....


----------



## Basecadet (Apr 16, 2013)

I was hoping for the Ksab to try out the French profile. I'll just end up giving these away.


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 16, 2013)

No, I'm with bkultra. I want the knife I ordered. Which are obviously still available as they have them now listed at 60 bucks. I'd settle for a 60 dollar refund. ;-)


----------



## Lefty (Apr 16, 2013)

This is blatant misleading of a customer, but $11 is all we'll get.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 16, 2013)

Caveat emptor.


----------



## Basecadet (Apr 16, 2013)

I totally agree, for me it's too much of a pain to return as I had them shipped to my hotel while I'm in Chicago. No way for me to easily return them. If anyone works out a way to get these swapped out I'd love to know.


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 16, 2013)

Lefty said:


> This is blatant misleading of a customer, but $11 is all we'll get.



Of course you're right, but it had to be said. It actually borders on fraudulent advertising. Anyone up for a class action suit? <G>


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 16, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Caveat emptor.



Well, of course, but a little unpalatable from a huge vendor like Amazon. One would expect better.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 16, 2013)

I spoke wit Amazon again... I informed them of the amount of knives sold yesterday and that many would be looking to get the item they order and were promised. I refused the refund and they asked I send the knife in for review. They stated that if it in anyway differs from the described item (by appearance or otherwise) the seller would be held accountable. I would in courage everyone to contact Amazon, they are there to help with matter like this

PS I came out of lurking for this and no one noticed


----------



## Igasho (Apr 16, 2013)

I am on live chat right as we speak, chewing some ass


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 16, 2013)

bkultra said:


> I spoke wit Amazon again... I informed them of the amount of knives sold yesterday and that many would be looking to get the item they order and were promised. I refused the refund and they asked I send the knife in for review. They stated that if it in anyway differs from the described item (by appearance or otherwise) the seller would be held accountable. I would in courage everyone to contact Amazon, they are there to help with matter like this
> 
> PS I came out of lurking for this and no one noticed


 Well............WELCOME for crissakes. LOL Where did you find a number to actually talk to someone. Or was that just a figure of speech? Not that I think there is even a vague possibility that the seller will make this right.


----------



## MowgFace (Apr 16, 2013)

If you looK at River Road store front, the seller for the $11 one. this is the Sab getting sent out

http://www.amazon.com/Sabatier-Classic-Forged-Triple-Riveted/dp/B004TSB0TE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_k_4


----------



## Igasho (Apr 16, 2013)

Luckily, in the state of Nevada, which amazon has a depot located in. You can be held liable as a website for fraudulent postings such as this and I am leaning on them a bit on live chat.


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 16, 2013)

MowgFace said:


> If you looK at River Road store front, the seller for the $11 one. this is the Sab getting sent out
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sabatier-Classic-Forged-Triple-Riveted/dp/B004TSB0TE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_k_4



So, it appears that they were doing the same bloody thing this time last year!!


----------



## Igasho (Apr 16, 2013)

still trying


----------



## Igasho (Apr 16, 2013)

no joy, I will call them tomorrow and see


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 16, 2013)

Got shipping confirmation, not looking forward to the hassle if this is the incorrect item.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 16, 2013)

I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yep I just got mine and sure enough it is the knockoff, I guess I'll be chatting with someone later tonight since I bought 2. I guess I'll be getting credit.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 16, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> Well............WELCOME for crissakes. LOL Where did you find a number to actually talk to someone. Or was that just a figure of speech? Not that I think there is even a vague possibility that the seller will make this right.



http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=518316

Click contact us, it will ask how you want to be contacted (email, call us,live chat) if you hit call us you will have to enter your phone number and they will call you


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 16, 2013)

Boy this sucks. My package is due Thursday.


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry guy's.


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 16, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I knew it was too good to be true.



I just wrote the same words to my buddy who also bought one on my heads up. LOL


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 16, 2013)

Mitbud said:


> Sorry guy's.



Somebody get a rope. ;-)


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 16, 2013)

Thx bkultra.


----------



## clayton (Apr 16, 2013)

I am just glad my co-workers did not get any and that I had enough restraint to only buy 2.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 16, 2013)

Not your fault, Mitbud. It was a great heads up. Too bad the guy's a crook.


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 16, 2013)

Lefty said:


> Not your fault, Mitbud. It was a great heads up. Too bad the guy's a crook.



Totally agree. And, if I wasn't so pissed, I'd realize that this cheap copy is still good for gardening at 11 bucks. ;-)


----------



## don (Apr 16, 2013)

Lefty said:


> Not your fault, Mitbud. It was a great heads up. Too bad the guy's a crook.



+2


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 16, 2013)

Well. Guess well be returning a lot of garbage knives. At least the postal service is getting a little extra work thrown there way.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 16, 2013)

Bait 'n Switch?


----------



## SameGuy (Apr 16, 2013)

Notaskinnychef said:


> damn, two days i get my ass kicked at work and don't log on here, I miss out on the deal, boo



Me too. Ass-kicking at work combined with jet lag, I'm a zombie. Dagnabbit. Oh well, I don't need sod-cutters.


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 16, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Bait 'n Switch?



Naw...some 7.00 an hour kid at Amazon screwed up.


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 16, 2013)

Just printed out my return slips.


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 16, 2013)

And I was so looking forward to them. The bait and switch is in high gear they are trying to get $60 for the knockoff. Check the vendor different name but China Fair Inc?


----------



## don (Apr 16, 2013)

The vendor for the $11 Sabatier was River Road. On your Order Details, can [Leave Feedback] for the vendor. Looks like a lot of 1 stars heading their way.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 16, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Bait 'n Switch?



Looks like it, as I have posted I will be all over them and Amazon over this (I have a lot of free time). I plan to hold the seller responsible on fulfilling the order I placed and not just a simple refund.


----------



## heirkb (Apr 16, 2013)

How did you get them to give you credit for this? I got two of these. Returned one shipment already. Returning another tomorrow when it arrives, but it would be nice to get a store credit for having to go through the hassle twice. They won't let you do an online return for these, you have to sit and wait for customer service.


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 16, 2013)

I used the online chat.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 17, 2013)

great story with a total crap ending thus far.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone had any luck getting the item replaced with the correct item listed?

Can't decide how much pain I want to endure over $11 x a couple...

Might just give them to friends...


----------



## mkmk (Apr 17, 2013)

That seller's probably having himself a seriously crappy day. I'd initially thought it was due just to a listing error, but it sounds increasingly like it was more intentional than that. Seems like he earned all the misery he's getting.


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 17, 2013)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Anyone had any luck getting the item replaced with the correct item listed?



Bwahahaha...fat chance. Since Amazon blames the entire thing on the seller, this will be my last purchase at Amazon. Should have used the 11 bucks to light my pilot light or something useful. ;-)


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 17, 2013)

+1 Amazon is resisting me giving the vendor a bad review.



mkmk said:


> That seller's probably having himself a seriously crappy day. I'd initially thought it was due just to a listing error, but it sounds increasingly like it was more intentional than that. Seems like he earned all the misery he's getting.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 17, 2013)

I sent Amazon an email, that has always been the easiest way for me to contact them. i'm hoping for a credit, or at least being given the money before sending it back.


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 17, 2013)

Got my box o' junk today. Scheduled a ups pickup. Anyone return any of these yet at get a refund? Amazon is paying for the return shipping.


----------



## FryBoy (Apr 17, 2013)

I left a one-star review for the seller, River Road, with a detailed explanation as to why. 

I'm especially pissed off that there's a stick-on label on the outside of the clear plastic clamshell package that says "Chef Knife made in France," which was apparently intended to cover the words on the label inside the clamshell that says, "Manufactured under license by Lifetime Brands, Inc., Garden City, NY 11530, Made in China." 

It's packed up and ready to go. At least returns are free. 

p.s. -- don't blame Amazon, but do be cautious about buying anything from third-party sellers who advertise on Amazon.


----------



## FryBoy (Apr 17, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> I sent Amazon an email, that has always been the easiest way for me to contact them. i'm hoping for a credit, or at least being given the money before sending it back.


In my experience, Amazon doesn't process refunds until it has the item in hand.


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 17, 2013)

I was told I should get a CC refund within about three days. Nothing was said about waiting to receive the knife back first. Mine is supposed to be picked up tomorrow. Mine clearly said made in China on the package.


----------



## FryBoy (Apr 17, 2013)

There are already 5 to 6 one-star reviews posted for River Road today, all citing the fake Chinese Sabatier.


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 17, 2013)

3 pieces of junk here too. If I can't return em I'll dump them on a thrift shop.

-AJ


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 17, 2013)

Even I figured out how to have mine picked up by UPS and get a CC refund. If a world class technoklutz can do it...anyone can. I found it simplest with live chat, as someone suggested.


----------



## sharkbite111 (Apr 17, 2013)

So does this mean that amazon is now 'not allowed' to be spoken here? It seems there are a lot of people that are having an unpleasant experience...

:lol2:

Chris


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 17, 2013)

I took a partial refund. Too much effort to ship where I live (I can't schedule pick ups here). I'll lick my wounds and drop them off at a thrift store. Somebody in this town will actually be happy with them.

Contacted Amazon Customer Service and items were refunded in 10 minutes. First time EVER I have had a problem with an order. A+++ for Amazon. Fail for River Road.

-AJ


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 17, 2013)

I heard that a couple guys received knives which has a sticker that said made in France, over the Made in China in the package. Guy ought to be kicked off Amazon.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 17, 2013)

sharkbite111 said:


> So does this mean that amazon is now 'not allowed' to be spoken here? It seems there are a lot of people that are having an unpleasant experience...
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Chris



:lame:


----------



## gic (Apr 17, 2013)

Am returning mine as well but I did the entire return online with no need to call customer service. I clicked on the Your Account link and then Your Orders and then selected the order which then gave me the option to return it via UPS which is trivial to do at a local staples or UPS store.

Oh well, unlike the Tramontina buy that I posted about which was pretty good but not too good to be true, things that seem to good to be true, usually are .


----------



## sharkbite111 (Apr 17, 2013)

mhlee said:


> :lame:



Did amazon send you here to post this?

Chris


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 17, 2013)

Trying to start a fight Chris?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 17, 2013)

sharkbite111 said:


> So does this mean that amazon is now 'not allowed' to be spoken here? It seems there are a lot of people that are having an unpleasant experience.
> 
> Chris




Probably not since they only hosed us over once, you've really got to be a seriously habitual community hoser to get "not allowed" here status.






bikehunter said:


> Trying to start a fight Chris?




I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## heirkb (Apr 17, 2013)

On the topic of the knives, I was allowed to keep one and still got a refund. Any idea what to do with these things? It's twice as thick as some knives I've had and yet flexes more than they do. I'm thinking of keeping it as a general purpose hacking tool, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 17, 2013)

heirkb said:


> On the topic of the knives, I was allowed to keep one and still got a refund. Any idea what to do with these things? It's twice as thick as some knives I've had and yet flexes more than they do. I'm thinking of keeping it as a general purpose hacking tool, but I'm open to suggestions.




I might keep one in the garage. 

-AJ


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 17, 2013)

These would make for good practice knives for fixing the typical German full bolster reverse bow problem...the knife in the picture has it real good.


----------



## sharkbite111 (Apr 17, 2013)

Absolutely not trying to start a fight!! Just pointing out a little hypocrisy. I think it sucks that so many people were duped by this. If I had been any earlier, I'd be submitting my return request too.

Chris


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 17, 2013)

Best thing to do with these is use it to cut spaghetti squash with a hammer on the spine.


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 17, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> These would make for good practice knives for fixing the typical German full bolster reverse bow problem...the knife in the picture has it real good.



Hey! That's the one! I got 3 of those now!

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 17, 2013)

sharkbite111 said:


> Absolutely not trying to start a fight!! Just pointing out a little hypocrisy. I think it sucks that so many people were duped by this. If I had been any earlier, I'd be submitting my return request too.
> 
> Chris



I'm up for tar and feathering Mitbud for introducing us all to this scam. Just kidding. Boy talk about no good deed goes unpunished!

-AJ


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 17, 2013)

:spankarse:


----------



## mhlee (Apr 18, 2013)

sharkbite111 said:


> Absolutely not trying to start a fight!! Just pointing out a little hypocrisy.



It's not hypocrisy. The situations are completely different.


----------



## jazzybadger (Apr 18, 2013)

Like others have said you can skip the online chat, calling, or e-mailing all together with Amazon. They have a thirty day money back guarantee on anything you buy from them. It can be exactly what you're looking for, but you just decided you didn't want it, and they'll cover the shipping costs, and refund your money.
I do agree that the vendor is a pretty crappy fella in the end for pulling this sort of thing, and it would seem that it's not the first time he's done it either.

For the record I don't work for Amazon whatsoever, but I am a huge fan of their site. I've been a Prime member for some years now, since the creation of the Prime feature really. I order a LOT from them though, and I also watch Amazon Prime videos on my Roku, so it works out well for me in the end.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 18, 2013)

They changed the item description based on our reviews, thought you guys might enjoy it. 

"BEWARE BEFORE YOU BUY !! Only China Fair sells true Authentic Sabatier forged knives made in France. $59.99. Other sellers are selling knives made in China (River Road is misrepresenting a licensed product made in China). Check your receipt"


----------



## Kyle (Apr 18, 2013)

Unfortunately it looks like the reviews are negatively affecting the seller of the proper knife because the order is now being taken by him. If there any way to give the negative reviews to the specific seller (River Road)?


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 18, 2013)

How do we know China Fair is not doing the same thing?


----------



## Mitbud (Apr 18, 2013)

Look at what China Fair is selling. WMF that they sell as french made. I did buy a WMF utility knife in the past that had such bad heat treatment that the knife just crumbled when I sharpened it and it was made China.


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 18, 2013)

FryBoy said:


> In my experience, Amazon doesn't process refunds until it has the item in hand.



Informational: I have a credit on my card this morning, so it took one day for Amazon to credit me for the crap knife, after talking to the rep on live chat just yesterday. And UPS just a few moments ago picked up the knife for return. So, it's nice to know that Amazon _DOESN_'T require that they have the returned item in hand before refund. At least in my case.


----------



## FryBoy (Apr 18, 2013)

A friend of mine mistakenly complained to China Fair and got the following two responses: 
We apologize for your confusion and your situation.

The Product you purchased was from Amazon vendor RIVER ROAD. NOT CHINA FAIR.

RIVER ROAD misrepresented a licensed product manufactured by Lifetime Brands made in China as an Authentic Sabatier made in France. AND WE ARE DEALING WITH THE FALL OUT.

China Fair Inc, the creator of the listing and seller of Authentic Sabatier knives made in France has no affiliation with River Road.

China Fair only sells AUTHENTIC SABATIER KNIVES MADE IN FRANCE.

Please...REPORT THIS TO AMAZON and return your knife, but note you bought the knife from RIVER ROAD, not China Fair. PLEASE check your receipt .

Please let us know if you have any further questions.

Regards,
Will Beck
China Fair Inc.​ 

After thanking him for the above, my friend received this further response from Mr. Beck:
Nightmare doesn't begin to describe the situation. River Road reposted again last night and sold another 100 knives, Close to 300 in 5 days. They appear, sell the knives, and their posting goes down for lack of their inventory. Ours remains to take the negative reviews. As you know, reviews on the internet tend to go viral and remain for ever. Not good for business.

We are asking people who have contacted us directly, as you did, in confusion to please complain to Amazon your situation about River Road. And if possible write a review to explain what happened. The product is being fulfilled by Amazon, so they are libel as well.

Thank you for your consideration and again we are very sorry this misrepresentation happened.

Regards,
Will Beck
China Fair Inc.
_________________________________
China Fair Inc.
70 Needham St.
Newton, MA. 02461 USA
617.332.1250
Mon-Sat 9-5 EST
www.chinafairinc.com​


----------



## FryBoy (Apr 18, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> Informational: I have a credit on my card this morning, so it took one day for Amazon to credit me for the crap knife, after talking to the rep on live chat just yesterday. And UPS just a few moments ago picked up the knife for return. So, it's nice to know that Amazon _DOESN_'T require that they have the returned item in hand before refund. At least in my case.



Glad to hear I was wrong! Good for Amazon.


----------



## FryBoy (Apr 18, 2013)

Kyle said:


> Unfortunately it looks like the reviews are negatively affecting the seller of the proper knife because the order is now being taken by him. If there any way to give the negative reviews to the specific seller (River Road)?



Yes. Use this link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aag/main?i...rID=104-2590178-4685843&seller=A2NVEKMQTGKOW8


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 18, 2013)

FryBoy said:


> Glad to hear I was wrong! Good for Amazon.



Yeah. I was frankly quite surprised.


----------



## joetbn (Apr 18, 2013)

Amazon should ban River Road, seems like they're not only intentionally ripping off customers but popping in and out so quick they're leaving another vendor to deal with the fallout and ruining their reputation. 

As far as China Fair goes, they have two brick and mortar stores near Boston, one in Newton and one in Cambridge near where I work. I bought a carbon steel K Sab 8" chefs knife for my roommate recently for $60.00. They had 4 to choose from and I was able to pick one with reasonably ok fit and finish. The guy at the counter didn't mind showing me all 4 and even said if came back in a few weeks and they would have more. There's a small gap between one of the scales and bolster I didn't notice until later, but overall not too bad. The blade is nice. After some grinding away at the bolster and time on the stones it cuts pretty well, and it's starting to develop a nice patina now that I convinced my roommate not to scrub it off with a scotchbrite pad every time she uses it. I've never dealt with China Fair online, but in person they're a great little store. This reminds me, I might swing buy their Cambridge store to pick up a 4" carbon parer today, they were out last time I went. And no, I don't work for them and neither do any of my friends or family that I know of, I just want to defend a good local (to me) business.


----------



## daveb (Apr 18, 2013)

River Road is only showing 2 (two) adverse reviews on Amazon at this time, re this knife. Other reviews they may have written themselves.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aag/detail...tplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&seller=A2NVEKMQTGKOW8# 

I'll add one after delivery and suggest others do so as well.


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, I put up a negative review as well but, I got to thinking (always dangerous for me), River Road _may _ have been a victim as well. He has very good ratings and he may have innocently tried to clear out his Chinese made Sabs (which in reality, probably isn't that bad for 11 bucks) and some kid at Amazon posted it with the wrong pics and description. Shrug


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 18, 2013)

I see my review in there.

-AJ


----------



## joetbn (Apr 18, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> Well, I put up a negative review as well but, I got to thinking (always dangerous for me), River Road _may _ have been a victim as well. He has very good ratings and he may have innocently tried to clear out his Chinese made Sabs (which in reality, probably isn't that bad for 11 bucks) and some kid at Amazon posted it with the wrong pics and description. Shrug


 Good point, i shouldn't assume that just because I think China Fair is innocent then River Road must be guilty.


----------



## Stumblinman (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow that looks like my parents old Wolfgang Puck knives. made in china and won't take an edge without chipping to hell. 
handle will crack in dishwasher  yeah that's what I think of it...


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2013)

Got mine today, instantly assessed as junk.


----------



## don (Apr 18, 2013)

Submitted my negative feedback on River Road.

Are these knives not even worth PIF donation?


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 18, 2013)

They're probably as good as half the knives of kitchens in this country. Shrug


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 18, 2013)

Not for me. I will gift this to a non knife junky. She will think this is an awesome knife. I'll put an edge on it from time to time.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 19, 2013)

I asked for a refund and they sent the request to River Road. It'll be a couple days if that processes.

Amazon also offered free shipping if I decided I wanted to get the real thing this time (which I wont, but not due to dissatisfaction for Amazon). I also get to keep this knife, and do.... something with it...


----------



## jazzybadger (Apr 19, 2013)

It would seem that in either event this vendor flew too close to the sun since it hit the KKF forums. A lot of knife passionate people are angry now, and they're not going to take this crap anymore!


----------



## FryBoy (Apr 19, 2013)

Apparently River Road has the ability to remove negative reviews -- not sure how that's done, but several that were there on April 17th, including mine, and now go. 

Moreover, I have to wonder if the plethora of 5-star reviews for RR are largely phony -- I've never seen a seller get such a high percentage of "perfect" ratings from customers.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 19, 2013)

Got my return packaging slips today quick and easy, even though this happened amazon is still easy to work with. I usually only buy from them if it is fulfilled by them, but figured I would give this knife a try, oh well.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 19, 2013)

I will never give credence to ratings on Amazon again.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 19, 2013)

I emailed Amazon about my order, they sent a reply informing me that my money is being refunded and told me to keep or dispose of the knife. I will see how it sharpens, then maybe keep it around for abuse or give it to someone. 

Amazon cutomer service was quick to respond and handled it well. 
River Road hopefully gets what they deserve.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Apr 19, 2013)

there is an old saying, If It Sounds Too Good to Be True, It Always Is..... lesson learned guys? :groucho:


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow - sorry to hear you guys got hosed by RR. I would not blame Amazon they play host to a lot of great vendors. I just had a great experience through Rakuten though.


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 19, 2013)

FryBoy said:


> Apparently River Road has the ability to remove negative reviews -- not sure how that's done, but several that were there on April 17th, including mine, and now go.
> 
> Moreover, I have to wonder if the plethora of 5-star reviews for RR are largely phony -- I've never seen a seller get such a high percentage of "perfect" ratings from customers.



That is more than likely because it was an error by Amazon. I don't think the good reviews for RR are phony. I think the retailer does a good job at locating close out and wholesale products at very good prices and takes advantage of Amazon's near perfect logistics to deliver a very positive customer experience to price sensitive individuals.

There are two types of vendors on Amazon, those which use the site simply as a retail outlet and billing system, and those who additionally warehouse and ship their goods through Amazon. RR is the latter. The vendor sets their own pricing, and given that it was $11, I'd say that RR knew full well he was selling the cheap chinese knives and he priced them accordingly. Amazon is responsible for listing, billing, picking, packing, and shipping items for those vendors. They made the listing mistake, so they will incur the cost to rectify the issue and they will protect damage to RRs reputation for the issue. It's a minor inconvenience to those of us who purchased the knife (2 for me), but all-in-all they did right by us, IMO. 

Turns out the deal was too good to be true.


----------



## FryBoy (Apr 19, 2013)

Mr.Magnus said:


> there is an old saying, If It Sounds Too Good to Be True, It Always Is..... lesson learned guys? :groucho:


Well, not necessarily. It could have been a misprint. 

I own a Kitchenaid Professional 600 Stand Mixer that I got new for a final cost of $49.99. Macy's had an ad in the L.A. Times for several Kitchenaid mixers, including the 600 for $99.99. I jokingly showed it to my wife, who said, "LET'S GO!" Despite my protests that they would never honor the price, which was an obvious misprint, we were at Macy's when they opened, ran to the kitchen department, grabbed a brand new 600 mixer, and took it to the checkout stand. The clerk rang it up and said it was on sale and that the sale price was $399.99 plus tax. I said, "No, it's on sale for $99.99," and handed her the ad. She called her supervisor, who looked at the ad, called someone else, shrugged her shoulders, and told the clerk to give it to me for the advertised price. Then the clerk said, "BTW, there's a 'Friends and Family' discount of 10% and a rebate of $50." "How nice -- give me the forms," I said. We walked out with the brand new new mixer; the out-the-door price with tax was $99.99, I got a $50 rebate in the mail on top of that, and I was able to register it at Kitchenaid. I posted a message about the deal on a couple to cooking BBs, but others told me that by the time they arrived, Macy's had signs posted throughout the store saying that the ad was a misprint and they would not honor it. Too bad -- I've been making cookies and cakes with it ever since.

Bottom line: it never hurts to try.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 21, 2013)

I finally decided to open the package. Wowee, it's not good. I wonder if they even have quality control.

Well, Amazon let me keep it even with the refund. What should I do with it?


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 21, 2013)

drill holes in it and make a cheese knife.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 21, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> drill holes in it and make a cheese knife.



Not a bad idea, I too have been trying to think of something to do to this thing.


----------



## Igasho (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm gonna take mine to work and leave it in my drawer for those days that I need to cut open boxes or cut sandwiches in half.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah I'll just leave it alone. I don't want to shorten the lives of my drill bits for one.

I'll use it on days when I need to break a coconut or lobster.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Apr 22, 2013)

at least it was free...and it got me free shipping on my victorinox boning knife i bought with it.

I'll give it to my mother...she will enjoy it.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 22, 2013)

ERC, I love my Forschner boner, hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Apr 23, 2013)

chinacats said:


> ERC, I love my Forschner boner, hope you enjoy yours.



I've tried it out on some random stuff...it's got a damn nice stock edge on it and the shape is great. I'm going to order 3 more for butchering deer. These will make my life so much easier.

And for how cheap they are...no wonder butchers use them.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2013)

I used mine tonight to cut something in a glass pie plate, got a few chips in the edge :happymug:


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 25, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> I used mine tonight to cut something in a glass pie plate, got a few chips in the edge :happymug:



Wow, that's odd...and surprising. I've had three for years, a stiff one , a flexible one and a stiff one with a radical curve. I don't know if I could get them to chip if I tried. Shrug


----------

